# schwinn coffee cruiser complete



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

i bought an old schwinn cruiser last year, and after riding it for the summer, decided that it needed a few upgrades over the winter. its a random mix of vintage & new, bmx & mtb (thank-you ebay!). really fun city bike. now if the rain will stop...

the list:
-1970 schwinn typhoon frame (removed kickstand & chainguard mounts; powdercoated)
-mt. cycles suspenders fork (about 1" of effective travel, due to hardened elastomers. had it kicking around, and figured it would look neat)
-onza ufo / stock headset hybrid
-profile nos bmx stem
-pro neck nos bmx cruiser bar
-brooks b5n nos saddle (cut down a la swallow)
-jad bmx cranks (now defunct company. pretty neat design - hollow machined aluminum w/ ti bb)
-crupi bmx pedals (scary sharp. my shins fear them)
-bullseye front hub
-morrow rear coaster (circa ~1936. these things are burly!)
-sun doublewide rims (stripped & polished)
-maxxis hookworm tires


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

Um. Wow. I have a strong urge to copy your work note for note. That's very cool.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I looks like you could probably move pretty quick on that thing!


----------



## Redline Bicycles (Nov 7, 2005)

That bike rocks.... way cool!
Craig - Redline


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

There's been talk about organizing a cruiser cup here in Berkeley, CA...
Not sure where you are, but sure hope you and that bike can make it.

That thing looks great!


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

thanks, all. i'm in vancouver, so that's a bit of a trip... i'm not really into the cruiser scene (yet), but apparently there's a few cool events in this area - including rod's (kirkham, of mountain & beach fame) annual birthday cruise. hope to check something out this summer.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

*Bad ass.*

That is one sweet cruiser. I have an identical frame sitting with an amp fork. I have to get around to getting it rolling.

Really nice work on the saddle. I can't think of a better looking saddle on any cruiser.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

*Niiice cruiser!*

Niice looking bike. I built up a 1970 Schwinn earlier this winter. I also put a Brooks saddle on 'er.

Question for you regarding the seat post -- that was the last thing that I never got around to changing. The original seatpost is just a straight tube (bare galvanized steel) that narrows at the top. The seat attaches to the post with that [email protected] collar contraption.

Anyway...Did you end up replacing the seat post (I can't tell from the pics if it's a modern post)?

If so, what is it? What size? And, was it easy to find?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

i used the original seatpost - just had it rechromed. the diameter is wierd (very small), and i couldn't be bothered hunting down something that would fit. the narrow end is in the frame; i still had to use a shim for the brooks clamp to fit the post diameter, but it does the trick. 

ssue - the brooks turned out better than i expected. looks clean. taking the sheetmetal cutters to a nos saddle seemed a bit sketchy, but i really love the swallow profile. the amp fork should be cool on one of these frames - i love mixing a bit of tech with the retro.


----------



## weps (Feb 2, 2006)

could someone please expand on what is meant by the 'swallow' profile of the seat?


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

weps said:


> could someone please expand on what is meant by the 'swallow' profile of the seat?


regular b5n:








swallow:


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

Lots of memories looking at that Schwinn!! Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Can you still pick those frames/ bikes up fairly cheap? (I'm not intimidated by work needing doing  )
I'll have a friend moving to vancouver end of this month that will prove useful


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

scant said:


> Can you still pick those frames/ bikes up fairly cheap? (I'm not intimidated by work needing doing  )
> I'll have a friend moving to vancouver end of this month that will prove useful


yeah, there's lots of them out there. i bought mine off ebay - there's always a couple listed at any given time. you should be able to pick up a complete bike in reasonable shape for sub $200.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Firstly, I meant to add what a cool looking bike you've got 

You'll have to excuse my lack of knowledge on this era bike while I ask a few, maybe dumb questions? How retro-fittable are newer age items to frames of this era? EG Would a standard BMX bottom bracket fit, IE was their a common sizing policy back then?
I'm guessing a standard 1in headtube for you to be able to fit those suspender forks? Aside from the undersize (by todays 27.2mm standard) seatpost are there any irregular sizes used (rear hub width & brake mounts etc)? I'm curious to start a similiar project like this myself incase you havent already guessed


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

thanks. the bb is standard bmx size. rear hub spacing is 110mm. i'm sure you could pull the stays apart to 135 if you wanted to update. the headtube is slightly larger than the current mtb 1"; i've heard that 1" bmx headsets fit, though (i'm using the cups it came with). no brake mounts on this frame - they all came with coasters. you can always have brake posts welded on.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

hmm, so did you have to custom fit the crown race onto the fork given the older headtube size?
I love the clean lines without cables... is that a coaster brake you've got installed? Just looking on ebay now at coaster brakes.. kinda funny how my knowledge stems from 1985onwards when I started mtbs & prior to that are all unknowns


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

the old fork race actually fit my new(er) fork. the fork steer tubes are the same diameter & threading, it just seems the headtube inner diameter is a bit larger. i've seen these bikes with drum brakes, but i too prefer the clean look of a coaster brake. not the most high-perfromance method of stopping, but they're fun & do the job for the bikes' purpose.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I saw your original post and said "wow, what a cool bike". 
Well, I'm driving home from a ride today and what do I see in somebody's yard????
A Schwinn Typhoon, all original, including the slightly rotted tires. Original grips even!
Now what?? I almost hate to ruin it by stripping it, but I don't know if I can justify the cost of restoring it. Would love to do something like yours, but I'm keeping the chainguard. 










Oh yeah, almost forgot. I paid $30.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Damn! Thats one sexy looking bike!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Wow,sweet cruiser!*

The fork really makes this bike stand out.Very clean and simple and yeah,it looks like it can fly! Nice job.


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

*Yo xy9ine, Pimp my bike!!!*


----------

